# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Wie Thais lächeln...

## Joseph

Man spricht ja viel davon, dass die Thais immer Lächeln. ‚Maipbenrai’ (macht nichts) als Lebensmotto. Daher habe ich mal hier zusammengestellt, in welchen Nuancen die Thais lächeln können (es gibt natürlich noch *viel* mehr Nuancen, aber das würde hier zu weit führen)

Fast immer steht ‚yim’ am Anfang, wird dann spezifiziert, um auszudrücken, welches Lächeln gemeint ist:

???????  (etwa: yimssuh) =  trotz allem lächeln (auch wenn man Schwierigkeiten hat)
????????  (etwa: yimhääng) = ein trockenes Lächeln zeigen
????????????   (etwa: yimngoh) = wie ein Blödmann (dümmlich) lächeln
???????????????????? (etwa: yimyangnö-eiohn) ein müdes Lächeln zeigen
???????? (etwa: yimyo) = jn. oder etw. belächeln
??????? (etwa: yimdtoob) = zurücklächeln (automatische Reaktion, ohne Bedeutung)
???????? (etwa: yimyong) = fröhlich lächeln
???????? (etwa:yinchäng) , ???????? (yimbään),  ??????????????  (yimgäämthääbdtääg) über das ganze Gesicht strahlen (der letzte Ausdruck wörtl.: lächeln, wobei die Backe fast kaputt geht)
?????????????? (etwa: yimyöiyöi) = zynisch lächeln
??????????????????? (etwa: yim praatsajaakkwaam-mai) = nichts sagend lächeln, ein bedeutungsloses Lächeln zeigen
???????? (etwa:yimlamai) =  ein ganz kleines Lächeln zeigen (kaum bemerkbar)
???????  (etwa: yimdääh) ganz herzlich lächeln


Hier steht ‚yim’ am Ende:
?????? = ein wissendes Lächeln zeigen, leicht amüsiert sein (ohne die Lippen auseinander zu nehmen, ‚omm’ bedeutet lutschen, wie ein Bonbon hält man das Lächeln im Mund)

So, nun lächelt mal schön, wie auch immer… oder, was mehr ist, lacht mal!

Joseph

----------


## guenny

???????? (etwa: yimyong) = fröhlich lächeln
Ich hoffe, das trifft es. Joseph, das ganze hat zwei Seiten, einerseits toll diese Erläuterungen, so kompakt und "greifbar", andererseits muss ich aufpassen, dass du einem den Mut nicht nimmst, irgendwann diese Sprache einigermaßen verstehen und sprechen zu können.

@Stefan, du irrst, wenn du davon ausgehst dass Josephs Berichte oder Erläuterungen auf zunehmend weniger Interesse stoßen. du bist doch derjenige, der sich (sieh Corolla Altis ) über zu intensive Reaktionen beschwert, oder?

----------

Habe mir schon etliche Beiträge von Joseph ausgedruckt und abgeheftet.
Eben, mit dem Erlernen einer Sprache erschließen sich auch ganz andere Aspekte.

----------


## Joseph

@guenny:Ist natürlich überhaupt nicht meine Absicht, jemandem den Mut zu nehmen, Thai (weiter) zu lernen! 
Aber dann könnte man ja auch, wenn man ein Thai-Lexikon in die Hand nimmt, den Mut verlieren, wenn man die Zigtausend Wörter sieht...

Joseph

----------

Wie das Yim Ngoh aussieht kann man an mir wunderbar beobachten.

----------


## Dieter

Solange sie nicht doof rumgrinsen ist mir das voll egal wie die Laecheln.

----------


## guenny

> Solange sie nicht doof rumgrinsen ist mir das voll egal wie die Laecheln.


Das war der Spruch der Woche Dieter!

????????????  (etwa: yimngoh) = wie ein Blödmann (dümmlich) lächeln
Zitat Chak ein Post vorher: 



> Wie das Yim Ngoh aussieht kann man an mir wunderbar beobachten.


Ihr seid köstlich.

----------


## Dieter

Guenny, ich glaub da hast getz meine feine Ironie uebersehen und schmueckst Dich selbst damit   :cool:  .

----------


## Met Prik

Klasse Ausfuehrungen. Kompliment fuer deine Arbeit, Joseph  ::

----------


## Samuianer

immerwieder Klasse Joseph!

Fallen mir gleich noch die xxx Herzenszustaende ein!

Aber auch das die Leutz hier es ganz schoen mit dem Ueberdimensionieren und der Haarspalterei von Gemuetszustaenden haben!

Da scheint sich im Leben viel drum zu drehen, scheinen auf den Reisfeldenr mal viel, viel Zeit gehabt zu haben, darueber herum zu philosophieren!



Jetzt kommt mir KEINER mit: Dat jibbet bei uns doch auch! (Weiss ich) Hier geht es um Thai, Schrift, Sprache... Inhalte.

----------


## odd

Was mich jetzt wirklich interessiert ist:

Soviel ich in Erinnerung habe ist die Thaisprache eine Mischung von mehreren anderen Sprachen. Bin momentan am streiten, wer hat wessen Sprache mit aufgenommen.

Die Laoten der Thai, oder Thai der Laotensprache.

Joseph Du bist meine letzte Rettung.

----------


## Samuianer

@odd:_"The spoken language is believed to have originated in the area which is now the border between Vietnam and China, an idea which provides clues to the origin of the Thai people, an area of continued scholarly debate. Linguistically, the language is related to languages spoken in eastern Burma (Myanmar), northern Vietnam, Yunnan, and Laos.

The written Thai Language was introduced by the third Sukothai period king, Ramkamhaeng, in 1283. This writing system has undergone little change since its introduction, so inscriptions from the Sukothai era can be read by modern Thai readers. The writing was based on Pali, Sanskrit, and Indian concepts, and many Mon and Khmer words entered the language.

Within Thailand, there are four major dialects, corresponding to the southern, northern ("Yuan"), northeastern (close to Lao language), and central regions of the country; the latter is called Central Thai or Bangkok Thai and is taught in all schools, is used for most television broadcasts, and is widely understood in all regions."_

Quelle:
http://www.thai-language.com/default.aspx?guestbook=1

----------


## odd

@Samuianer du erstaunst mich. Danke nochmals.

Obwohl das Thai dann eher vom Laotischen abgeleitet wurde. Denn Burmesisch oder Vietnamesisch ist sowohl gesprochen als auch geschrieben in keinster Weise mit dem Thai zu vergleichen. Obendrein verwendet Vietnam noch 'das normale westliche' Alphabet.

Vergessen wurde, dass im Suedostisaan vermehrt Khmer gesprochen wird

----------

